# just logged on and learnin



## twilight (May 5, 2007)

hi there i was just wondering if anybody could help me. i found out in dec that i have hashimotos disease and have been waiting since dec to hear from a specialist. its so frustrating as i sufffer from most sympotms and was wondering if anyone could tell me if there is anything i can do to improve my health on my own as i wait thanks so much twilight


----------



## sunshine (Jun 9, 2007)

hey there. i would call that doctor and be persistant. your levels probably need to be checked since it has been that long. if they won't do anything move on to someone who will. i just found out that i have hashimotos disease and for the last three months i have had to be persistant. i understand the suffering and too am looking for relief. I told my husband a month ago that i will go through 20 doctors if i have to. the only one who has cared enough to listen to what i'm going through is my family doctor so i keep going back to him, if anything just to hear him say "i believe you". WHATEVER YOU DO DON'T GIVE UP! and be persistant. Also have a good support system (friends, family) this will help boost your spirit


----------



## Teresa (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, I can definately relate to what you are saying. I have been to my general practioner and an endo.. and neither one would prescribe me anything. I am now waiting for another appt with a new endo. I am not giving up until I find one who will help. My boyfriend even said he would fly me to another state if I don't find a doctor here to help me! Good luck to you. I am so glad I found this website. Teresa


----------

